# nmap clear ipv6



## bagas (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello.
Scans.

```
# nmap -sN test.local

Starting Nmap 7.31 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2016-12-25 11:20 GMT-3
route_dst_generic: Failed to obtain system routes: getsysroutes_dnet: sysroutes_dnet_find_interfaces() failed
```


```
root@pre:/usr/ports/security/nmap # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for nmap-7.31:
     DOCS=off: Build and/or install documentation
     SSL=on: SSL protocol support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


```
# nmap -V

Nmap version 7.31 ( https://nmap.org )
Platform: amd64-portbld-freebsd10.3
Compiled with: liblua-5.3.3 openssl-1.0.2j libpcre-8.39 libpcap-1.8.1 nmap-libdnet-1.12 ipv6
Compiled without:
Available nsock engines: kqueue poll select
```


```
# grep "IPV6" /etc/make.conf
WITHOUT_IPV6=yes
OPTIONS_UNSET=DOCS X11 IPV6
```


```
# uname -rms
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p12 amd64
```
The system is assembled without ipv6.
I know all this because of ipv6.
I do not need ipv6.
How do I remove the ipv6 in nmap?
On the Linux system, it's great.

```
# nmap -V

Nmap version 7.12 ( https://nmap.org )
Platform: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
Compiled with: liblua-5.2.4 openssl-1.0.2h libpcre-8.39 libpcap-1.8.0 nmap-libdnet-1.12
Compiled without: ipv6
Available nsock engines: epoll poll select
```
Why is this not FreeBSD?


----------



## bagas (Dec 25, 2016)

Gathered nmap with the option --disable-ipv6 in Makefile.

```
nano -w /usr/ports/security/nmap/Makefile
...
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--without-localdirs \
                --without-zenmap \
                --without-ndiff \
                --with-libpcre=${LOCALBASE} \
                --with-liblua=included \
                --without-nmap-update \
                --disable-ipv6
...
```


```
# nmap -V

Nmap version 7.31 ( https://nmap.org )
Platform: amd64-portbld-freebsd10.3
Compiled with: liblua-5.3.3 openssl-1.0.2j libpcre-8.39 libpcap-1.8.1 nmap-libdnet-1.12
Compiled without: ipv6
Available nsock engines: kqueue poll select
```


```
# nmap -A -T4 test.local

Starting Nmap 7.31 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2016-12-25 16:28 GMT-3
route_dst_generic: Failed to obtain system routes: getsysroutes_dnet: sysroutes_dnet_find_interfaces() failed
```
As still win a mistake?


----------

